# SnapJack Guitar Cable Giveaway



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Folks, DOS Guitars is donating a SnapJack Guitar Cable for one of our GC members to pick up. We will post directly to this thread to be eligible to win. One post is all you need. We will draw a winner on Friday for this great prize.

Thanks to DOS Guitars for providing this giveaway to a lucky forum member.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Just one post?
I'm here!


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Man this forum just keeps getting better :smile: I'm in


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Does it 'snap' at both ends or just one?

Neat design.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Geez I feel guilty trying to win again but what the heck..good luck everyone
cheers
Riff


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't get it. Why do you need your cable to snap apart like that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

So that when some dullard trips over your cable you don't pull your amp down... or crash your guitar to the floor... 

I expect you'd be less likely to have to repair the cable, with said break-away piece....

I think it'd be a wonderful kind of poetry if "Riff" won this too!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pick me, pick me, I'm ever so worthy!

Good idea for a giveaway. Cool product, and one can never have enough cords around.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Very cool! I want one!


----------



## kickz28 (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't post very often, but I do read! But I sure would like to win this great prize though!

Thanks!
Joey

edit: looking at my post count, this is my first post, I thought I had posted before in the luthier forum... at least my join date shows I didn't join for the contest!


----------



## Dublin82 (Apr 27, 2007)

That'd be nice!


----------



## Ritchard (Aug 5, 2007)

OOOweee! Prizes!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Although I seldom if ever trip on my cables, this looks like a great idea. I wouldn't mind winning it and trying it out. 

To DOS and Guitars Canada --> :food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004:


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

I use GeorgeL cables, and love them, but would be willing to try a Snap.


----------



## mirthvader (Aug 24, 2006)

Sign me up. Love freebies.


----------



## CobaltBlue72 (Jun 3, 2007)

interesting.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

That looks like a good product.

I will use it well when I win:smile::wink:


----------



## The Fid (May 14, 2007)

*I like it!*

I play a vintage Gibson SG and I think this is a godsend, for peace of mind if nothing else. The jack outlet on the SG is a notoriously weak point and can easily split the body if too much sideways tension is applied (even with it looped through the strap, it can get knocked).

I don't understand criticism being aimed at a FREE prize? DOS kindly donate a prize and then people knock it (and get entered to win as a result!), very ungrateful IMHO.

Fid.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

"I don't understand criticism being aimed at a FREE prize?"

Huh?
I don't see anyone in this thread BEING critical.....


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Count me in. I'm curious about this one. I figure its a godsend for people with children or pets who like to keep their gear plugged in at home


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

These are kinda cool. I most certainly would elminate the old "travelling amp" syndrome from years ago. 
Thanks to everyone who supplies all the cool giveaways this site has!!:rockon2:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I'd love to try one of these,...and thanks Mike....


----------



## blackspy (Mar 3, 2006)

Could always use a better cable. :rockon:


----------



## fretman57 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Saviour Guitar Cable*

I absolutely love this cable idea because I love my guitars and amps and so do my customers love theirs. I think I'll be offering these in my store if I win one and like it!

Rock on brother Canadians!

Scotty

No Fret Music
Ponoka, Alberta
sdsre :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Right.

I guess I replace one cord almost every show (I own the PA so I have a lot of cords to fail).


One new one with a new design characteristic wouldn't hurt my feelings at all.


Luck everybody!


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

I'll join in!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

The Fid said:


> I don't understand criticism being aimed at a FREE prize? DOS kindly donate a prize and then people knock it (and get entered to win as a result!), very ungrateful IMHO.


Who's criticising? I'm not allowed to ask why I'd want a cable that snaps apart at the jack? I've never been a victim of a wandering amp courtesy a dullard so that hadn't crossed my mind. I guess too few of my fans are rushing the stage.

What is that ClintonHammond tells me all the time...oh right: relax.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

"I guess too few of my fans are rushing the stage."
I'll rush yer stage if it'll make ya feel better... LOL 

(I'm willing to bet it'll just make ya nauseous...)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Or reach for the Holy Hand Grenade!!!!




"that rabbit's dynamite!"


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

I made my saving throw VS Religious Artifacts a long time ago



I don't even take half-damage....


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks like a cool idea. I'm in!


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

:wave::wave::wave:

Count me in!


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

this sounds cool, i use low quality cables. something like this might improve my sound.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Oh, Shut up and go and change your armour!!!!
> 
> I think I have enough posts in this thread now.


Best quote from the movie



"she turned me into a newt




it got better"


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm in. Never have enough cables. These giveaways are fun!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

This shows how little I know... I'da figured that a powerful magnet would INTERFERE with the signal, no??? 


"go and change your armour"
I actually started a new suit, out of different materials not too long ago... Yer right... Maybe now that I'm in Theatre Hiatus I aughta get back to it.... 

,-)


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Cool, I need a new cable. And I love the good folks at DOS - Mike is a true gentleman and a class act. I have two DOS guitars and one DOS pedal. Thanks Mike!:smile:


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd love a new fancy cable!


----------



## AcousticAl (Mar 22, 2007)

That's pretty cool. I'd love to win one. Pick me!


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm in! That looks like a cool design too... especially for when I step on my own cables... uh huh... I've yanked them out of my guitars that way before... oops.


----------



## valen (Oct 3, 2006)

I would love to win one of these !


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

"I know a little too"
You'd have to know VERY little to know as much, or less than me! LOL 

Too keep the OT conversation going....

"what do you use for wire?"
I used to make my own rings... buy wire (Mostly galvanized mild steel from hardware shops.... "Fence" wire) and wrap it into coils and cut it all by hand....

Then I found a place in Sask. that specifically makes rings for chainmaille.... Now, when I need new rings, I'm more than happy to give him my business.... I still assemble them myself.... but I don't miss the ring-making steps of the process.... 

And well, he's got tons of different kinds of wire he can make rings from, from crappy mild steel to titanium, and precious metals... Stainless steel is my personal favourite.... Good cost... Good strength... Great appearance... Easy to look after... hypoallergenic... Most of the pieces on my site (Except for the suit) are made in stainless steel.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

A klutz like me could really use something like that :smile:


----------



## DSGS (Oct 31, 2007)

Post number 2 - maybe it's time to get lucky. Rock on!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

If I keep posting sooner or later I got to win one of these give aways.....


----------



## kinggeoff (Jul 14, 2007)

dang it's like contest heaven up in here! did that previous contest end already????


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the contest DOS

Looks like a very cool and innovative product.

I have often come to the end of my cord..... and the vision of my head and cab tumbling over flashes in front of my eyes (along with the vision of the repair bill)...*NOT LOL*...

Good Luck to all who enter.

Dave


----------



## felenoral (Sep 26, 2006)

ooo i wanna win.:smile:


----------



## Fragile Man (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow, great contest.
I would love to win this cable, then I wouldn't have to repair those noisy ones that I have right now.

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Pr3Va1L (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, I'm in!!

Nice contest :rockon:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

That's a pretty cool cable, never heard of them until now.


----------



## cycro27 (Sep 23, 2007)

WOHH i'm in:rockon2:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Nothing better than winning some gear. This site rules!


----------



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

Posting and all is well.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

just in time...all my cables arent working very well right now so this could be VERY useful!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Pick me all I ever one was a cake when I was 8.. 

no I won the short end of a straw too :smile:


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

NICE! Thanks GC & DOS :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

Count me in on this one.

You gotta love this place! :rockon2:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That's cool, I can always use another one.

And the price is right!


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Definitely a technology who's time has come.

Peace all,
Neil


----------



## Skippy (May 3, 2006)

Sure, I'll try my luck.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm in as well. Looks like an interesting and innovative product for sure.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "I guess too few of my fans are rushing the stage."
> I'll rush yer stage if it'll make ya feel better... LOL
> 
> (I'm willing to bet it'll just make ya nauseous...)


It's cool man. They compensate by throwing their panties. I'm happy with that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> This shows how little I know... I'da figured that a powerful magnet would INTERFERE with the signal, no???


Only if it's moving along the wire. A magnet near a wire doesn't induce a current, but a moving magnet near a wire does.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Well......here's hoping !


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Gee, I didn't even have time to prepare a speech...


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

I was just checking these out on the DOS site yesterday. Hey Mike, any chance of tossing in one of the new Carparelli models with the Kahler trem to go along with the cable? 

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Element (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like a good cable!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 9, 2006)

I just want to try winning, cause I have never won anything before.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't win if you don't buy a ticket......so.....
Thanks Mike .......if it's not long enough to reach the beer fridge.....it won't matter.

Good luck all


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I'd like to enter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

"They compensate by throwing their panties."
The girls I know don't wear 'em....

,-)


----------



## axeman (Oct 9, 2007)

*Here's my post*

Only recently found out about these forums, I'll be a regular reader at least! Don't know exactly what a snapback cable is but, hey, if it's free and has no cholesterol I'm there!lofu


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Heh... You wish... They come to MY shows.... THEY pay MY bills!

And I LOVE it!

,-)


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Good deal! Count me in, please.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> The girls I know don't wear 'em....
> 
> ,-)


Nice. You clearly run in higher class circles than I do. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Ya... "Classy"... that -EXACTLY- the word people use to describe the circles -I- move in... 

No... really....


LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Moving forward... just means you end up with a longer commute to get back home at the end of the day...


----------



## Phil Lament (Sep 4, 2006)

I would give it a try


----------



## November5th (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like a cool idea,I just hope it sounds good.Count me in.Peace.

Dean


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Me too please? Was that okay?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some pretty good odd's, no?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Make sure you sign up at the snapjack web site too.... They have a pretty good offer they're making to new members right now!


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Oooooh, fancy cable, eh?

Yeah, I'm in. I'd love to compare them at the annual audio retreat in Victoria


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Another neat opportunity.


----------



## Sandman (Jul 19, 2007)

*Snap Jack*

You guys got me all "jack"ed up for this.If I don't win I may "snap"!!:rockon:


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm here. Now what was it I'm trying to win??? Oh yeah...an already broken jack!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive had a bit of luck this week already so ill play again!
thnx for the cool giveaways


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

o wow another chance to win!


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Very cool idea. Count me in.

Andy


----------



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

As long as its not like Apple Jack, I quit drinkin that stuff...


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

I consider myself posted. Cool cables.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I never win anything, but here goes...


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Never heard of it, but it sounds like a cool product. Sign me up.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow I seriously love these boards, it's filled with very courteous and knowledgeable people with a common passion PLUS we get free stuff just for posting. Doesn't get any better than this!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I forget, did I post here already?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool! Never enuff cords!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Draw will take place tomorrrow at some point. So get in now.


----------



## jay420 (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks cool... wouldn't mind trying this cable out.


----------



## sense_of_henry (Mar 4, 2006)

o hai guise, count me in?


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Definitions of post on the Web:

affix in a public place or for public notice; "post a warning" 
the position where someone (as a guard or sentry) stands or is assigned to stand; "a soldier manned the entrance post"; "a sentry station" 
publicize with, or as if with, a poster; "I'll post the news on the bulletin board" 
military post: military installation at which a body of troops is stationed; "this military post provides an important source of income for the town nearby"; "there is an officer's club on the post" 
assign to a post; put into a post; "The newspaper posted him in Timbuktu" 
position: a job in an organization; "he occupied a post in the treasury" 
station: assign to a station 
an upright consisting of a piece of timber or metal fixed firmly in an upright position; "he set a row of posts in the ground and strung barbwire between them" 
display, as of records in sports games 
enter on a public list 
United States aviator who in 1933 made the first solo flight around the world (1899-1935) 
United States female author who wrote a book and a syndicated newspaper column on etiquette (1872-1960) 
transfer (entries) from one account book to another 
United States manufacturer of breakfast cereals and Postum (1854-1914) 
ride Western style and bob up and down in the saddle in rhythm with a horse's trotting gait 
mail: any particular collection of letters or packages that is delivered; "your mail is on the table"; "is there any post for me?"; "she was opening her post" 
stake: mark with a stake; "stake out the path" 
put up; "post a sign"; "post a warning at the dump" 
a pole or stake set up to mark something (as the start or end of a race track); "a pair of posts marked the goal"; "the corner of the lot was indicated by a stake" 
mail: cause to be directed or transmitted to another place; "send me your latest results"; "I'll mail you the paper when it's written" 
mail: the system whereby messages are transmitted via the post office; "the mail handles billions of items every day"; "he works for the United States mail service"; "in England they call mail `the post'" 
mark or expose as infamous; "She was branded a loose woman" 
the delivery and collection of letters and packages; "it came by the first post"; "if you hurry you'll catch the post" 
wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn

.post is Top-level domain submitted to ICANN for approval as a sponsored TLD. It would be restricted to the use of national and regional postal services, and private businesses that provide similar services. ...
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.post

Post is the third solo album by Icelandic singer/songwriter/musician Björk released in June of 1995. The album was produced in conjunction with Nellee Hooper, Tricky, Graham Massey of 808 State, and electronica producer Howie B. 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post (album)

A post is a moderate to deep passing route in American football in which a receiver runs 7-10 yards from the line of scrimmage straight down the field, then cuts toward the middle of the field (towards the facing goalposts, hence the name) at a 45 degree angle. 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post (route)

Post is a fictional mutant character in the Marvel Comics Universe. His first appearance was in X-Men v2, #50. 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post (comics)

The Post is an English language newspaper owned by Independent News and Media and published in Durban, South Africa. 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post (South Africa)

Post is an album recorded by Paul Kelly and originally released in 1985. 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post (Paul Kelly album)

A pin-like finding attached to an earring. It passes through the pierced earlobe, and may be held in place by a back.
www.fragments.com/help_glossary.aspx

An offensive position played close to the basket along the key.
www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml

The starting point for a race.
www.oaklawn.com/first-timers/words.asp

A big pin which can be made with different materials such as metal or carbon. Its function usually is to support a big buildup on a tooth.
www.smilecare.com/page.cfm

A vertical framing member usually designed to carry a beam. Often a 4" x 4", a 6" x 6", or a metal pipe with a flat plate on top and bottom (see diagram).
www.msbuilder.com/gloss/op.htm

A greyhound's box or post position number. A greyhound's number always corresponds to the number of his starting box.
www.casino-info.com/tips/racebook_tips/grey_terms.html

Put up a blind (small blind or big blind). If you miss playing the blind in a particular round the house dealer asks if you want to post, that is, put in as many chips as are in the blind you missed. ...
www.fjordbet.com/en/Poker/Poker-School/Glossary.aspx

A vertical member of wood, steel, concrete or other material that transfers weight from the top of the post to whatever the post is resting on.
www.nachi.org/glossary/p.htm

To post is to put in the pot the required amount before the hand starts, such as an ante or blind.
www.betmaker.com/online-poker/pokerroom-glossary.asp

One of the vertical compression members of a truss which is perpendicular to the bottom chord.
pghbridges.com/termsBrg.htm

A device like a pin that is fitted and cemented within a prepared root canal that strengthens material that restores the affected area and/or a crown.
www.fed.dentaladvantage.compbenefits.com/glossary.shtml

The pin that sticks out the back of a stud earring. The post goes through the pierced ear and is secured in place with a catch that slides onto it behind the earlobe.
www.zulumoon.com/glossary/P-glossary.htm

Starting point or position in starting gate.
www.gamingtoday.com/Glossary/horses.cfm/

An acronym for Power-On Self Test, a series of instructions executed by the BIOS during boot-up to confirm system functions before turning control over to the operating system. The codes put on the bus during POST can be used by POST reader cards to diagnose systems that fail to boot.
www.micro2000uk.co.uk/hardware_glossary.htm

A post is a single message sent to a newsgroup or message board.
avtecmedia.com/tools/web-design-glossary.htm

A forward pass that the quarterback throws down the center of the field as the intended receiver runs toward the goalpost.
www.college-football-sports-betting.com/gp.htm

Parliamentary Office of Science and Technology
www.royalsoc.ac.uk/glossary.asp

Prefix denoting ‘after’ in space or time. (See PRE-, INTER-, TRANS-) (MP) POST TRAUMATIC STRESS DISORDER : Exceptionally harsh treatment can trigger a ‘last resort’ biologicalail in chilry and forms part of the ‘collateral damage’ of systematic hu activity and emotions in order to ...
www.eubios.info/biodict.htm

The period after principal photography in which a film is edited, visual effects are completed, sound work is done, and a musical score is laid down, all leading up to the theatrical release.
johnaugust.com/glossary

A single piece of media which can be located by a permalink.
www.buzzlogic.com/resources/documentation/terms.php

the pre-boot sequence for a computer, router, or printer
jobsearchtech.about.com/od/techindustryresources/a/TechTermsPtTwo.htm

means after. So post-natal is after birth.
www.mdx.ac.uk/WWW/STUDY/Vocab.htm

(abbr.) posterior.
www.palaeos.com/Vertebrates/Lists/Glossary/GlossaryPo.html

A freestanding vertical supporting member which is square in section and slender in relationship to its height.
architecture.arizona.edu/courses/arc103/trad103/tutorials/fundamentals/glossary/General.html

Placing your chips in the pot, such as posting the blinds.
www.centrebet.com/poker_knowledge_glossary.php


----------



## StratQuebec (Jan 31, 2007)

All you need is... one post!

Good luck to me!


----------



## Merrigan (Oct 6, 2007)

Sweet I'm in!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Joe Zam (May 13, 2007)

This is awesome count me in too


----------



## Spawnsor (Feb 6, 2006)

Count me in, please. Cool cable!


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, I really excited:banana::food-smiley-004:


----------



## axpro (Sep 11, 2006)

GP_Hawk said:


> Wow, I really excited:banana::food-smiley-004:


Perhaps TOO excited!

:tongue:


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

Entered :banana: Thanks


----------



## ironmaiden66 (Nov 8, 2007)

free stuff, me likes free stuff


----------



## Erik (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, I lurk more than I post, but I'm in for this. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

1/117th chance of winning... anyone who posts below me shall be forever known for reducing the chances for the rest of down to 1/118, and we shall curse you for eternity!


----------



## Guitarsam (Apr 27, 2007)

Yay! I want one!


----------



## mjcurtis (Nov 3, 2006)

*SnapJack Guitar Cable*

Looks like a useful item. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Pepper Dawg (Sep 20, 2006)

*posting.*

I should post more often, but quite often I just enjoy reading what everyone else has to say. I learn a lot, even at my 50 years of age!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Pepper Dawg said:


> I should post more often, but quite often I just enjoy reading what everyone else has to say. I learn a lot, even at my 50 years of age!


Join in Pepper, we don't bite. Love to have all the low posters get involved more. :wave:


----------



## Pepper Dawg (Sep 20, 2006)

*I'm here too.*

Just trying to post, but have no idea what a quick post icon is.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey i'm down with this.....

can never have too many cables......

Auger


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Pepper Dawg said:


> Just trying to post, but have no idea what a quick post icon is.



If you mean "quick reply" its the last icon to the right, bottom of all posts. There is an Edit, Quote, Multi Quote and Quick Quote. Looks like a little pad of paper and a pen


----------



## Electropick (Mar 29, 2007)

*Very cool idea*

This cable looks like a very cool idea. I'll be looking for it at our local guitar shop. Great place to promote it too!


----------



## Paulonbass (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd love one


----------



## theunforgettablefire (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah this is a great idea -- can't recall if I've seen these at any of the local music stores yet...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Draw coming up in 15 minutes


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The winner is Michelle !!!

Winning post http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=75909&postcount=33


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

wasnt there a minimum post count or other discriminating context in which this contest was applied?


I need those cables


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GuitaristZ said:


> wasnt there a minimum post count or other discriminating context in which this contest was applied?
> 
> 
> I need those cables


Not for this one, it was a free for all. Better luck next time... and there will be more to come.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The winner is Michelle !!!
> 
> Winning post http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=75909&postcount=33



Congrats Michelle!

This is a Win / win / win for you, the manufacturer and this site.

Enjoy the cable.

:smilie_flagge17::rockon::smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! 

We need pics of the happy winners with their prize


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Congrats!! 

:rockon:


----------



## theshroomman (Feb 23, 2007)

yes congrats they look very handy


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The winner is Michelle !!!
> 
> Winning post http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=75909&postcount=33



AWESOME!! Thank you so much! I will give a full review once I check it out.

Sorry GZ :banana:

:wave:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations Michelle,...:banana:


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Congrats Michelle!:banana::smilie_flagge17:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations Michelle !!

:banana::banana::banana::banana:


Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats Michelle! :food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Enjoy the prize, and let us know how it works...


----------

